# [HELP 2 BUY] x58 Motherboard (LGA Socket 1366)



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 7, 2014)

Hey Guys,

Posting after a long long time,

Just wanted to know the various sources from where can I 'still hope' to get a "new" x58 based Motherboard based on LGA 1366 Socket for my 1st Gen. Core i7-920 Processor.

Can you guys list/help me with such Sources, Any Brand will do, eVGA, Asus, Gigabyte, MSi

Any help would be appreciated,


Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 7, 2014)

it is too difficult to find a new one. used ones will be there on olx or quikr or even try ebay. also look at bazaar sections of various forums too.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 8, 2014)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Posting after a long long time,
> 
> ...



OLX Link: Access DeniedHigh end MSI motherboard for sale LGA 1366, i7 9xx support 
Aliexpress Link: P6X58D Premium Desktop Motherboard LGA 1366 Intel Intel X58 SATA 6Gb/s Tested working -in Motherboards from Electronics on Aliexpress.com


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 8, 2014)

bssunil said:


> OLX Link: Access DeniedHigh end MSI motherboard for sale LGA 1366, i7 9xx support
> Aliexpress Link: P6X58D Premium Desktop Motherboard LGA 1366 Intel Intel X58 SATA 6Gb/s Tested working -in Motherboards from Electronics on Aliexpress.com


Thanx a TON!! Really appreciate your Help.

Btw, will it be sensible to contact any of the Vendors/Companies Directly (like ASUS, MSi, Gigabyte etc) if they have a stock for the same?

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 8, 2014)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> Thanx a TON!! Really appreciate your Help.
> 
> Btw, will it be sensible to contact any of the Vendors/Companies Directly (like ASUS, MSi, Gigabyte etc) if they have a stock for the same?
> 
> Cheers n e-peace...



Yes its better to contact the Vendors/Companies directly.
They might not have it in stock readily and they might get it for you taking some time.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 8, 2014)

^^ +1 thanx a TON !!


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 25, 2014)

Update:

Contacted the vendors..the x58 Lga 1366 socket based motherboards have been discontinued..
Sigh... 


Updated Query:
How advisable/recommendable it is to order the latest z97 mobo+cpu from the USA. As one of my friend is coming back to Mumbai in Dec14'.

The price difference is 3-3.5k less on a Rs.15k mobo (priced in India).

Need your views and critical "points to remember".

Cheers n e-peace


----------

